# Finally got a Defective Refurb Camera!



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 26, 2014)

I've bought several refurbished cameras and lenses from the Canon site, and I finally got a dud.

I have spent some time yesterday and today trying to photograph at 600mm and 1200 mm, but could not get the IS to lock on.

So, I brought it indoors and double checked the IS setting and focused on a brightly lit object with lots of contrast, and watched the image move around the viewfinder while I handheld the camera. It just would not lock on, but instead drifted all around.

I've previously owned a SX 50, but thought the price was too high, but paid $200 for the refurb. It locked on nicely. I'll call Canon tomorrow and ask for a exchange. They show 500+ in stock.


----------



## Valvebounce (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Mt Spokane. 
Sorry to hear you have a faulty toy, I don't doubt that the Canon Refurb Centre will see this right, it is just a hassle to have to deal with stuff like this. At least it was a treat for you not a gift, that would have been disappointing. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------

